# Outdoor wok



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Anyone have one they really like? I'm a food nerd as well as lawn nerd. I subscribe to the "buy once cry once" philosophy as much as possible. Really been digging some indoor cooktop wok cooking in 2021 but ready to up my game. Have a nice Viking cooktop but there's really not an authentic cook burner that I've found. Anyone?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Do you follow kenji lopez-alt? He had a few youtube videos with some outdoor setups.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Yea. Definitely follow him. Have been for over 5 years. Saw his review but having a hard time finding his top choice. But I think that's what's I'm looking for. Thanks for the reply


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

If you have a large green egg, you can get the "spider" from the ceramic grill store, a carbon steel wok and cook outside. It gets blazing hot and is fun to cook with.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Have not thought about that. I do have an egg that I was gonna give to my brother. Already have coyote gas and Yoder pellet. Just haven't used the egg. But I may reconsider now. Thanks


----------



## Corky (Jun 12, 2020)

I used to wok on my weber but finally needed to step up to something a little more traditional for a better "Wok Hei"

For outdoor wok setup I use https://www.thewonderwok.com/ 72,000 BTU setup.

There are many other super high BTU setups out there though. Adjust to whatever outdoor kitchen setup


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

That actually looks pretty good. I've got an outdoor kitchen a d really a countertop is all I need as long as jt can roll. Looking for that "hei" myself.


----------

